# sanding jig



## dscott (Jun 20, 2005)

any plans on making a jig to use on a sanding disk to square blanks


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 20, 2005)

I have no plans or instructions, but as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words...hoep this helps. I use on similar and it works just fine....love it. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





<br />





> _Originally posted by dscott_
> <br />any plans on making a jig to use on a sanding disk to square blanks


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's another picture.




<br />





> _Originally posted by dscott_
> <br />any plans on making a jig to use on a sanding disk to square blanks


----------



## dscott (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks that helps alot


----------



## dscott (Jun 20, 2005)

dumb question how do you keep the blank from spinning


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 20, 2005)

If you don't have an old mandrel ....

Remember, 1/4" bolts are usually .246, same diameter as a mandrel.  A 5 or 6" bolt should do.  But take a tube to the hardware store just in case.  Different manufacturers have different tolerances.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 20, 2005)

Virgil, it looks like yours is dependant on the sides being absolutely parallel with the tube. Shouldn't a true disk squarer be something that holds the tube square with the disk?


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 20, 2005)

I am sure that the jig is set to be 90 degrees to the sanding disc.


----------



## Darley (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Here's another picture.
> 
> 
> ...



Don where did you get this blank? do you make them?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 20, 2005)

Serge,
This is not my picture, I copied it from the yahoo group's files.

David,
To keep the blank from spinning, simple hold it with your hand.  It is no problem.

Frank,
Look at the picture one more time. The block and mandrel is squared and perpendicular to the sanding disk but the blank is not touching anything except the the mandrel and the sanding disk. Getting the ends of the blank perpendicular to the brass tube is the task, and the sides of the blank have nothing to do with that. As long as the mandrel is perpendicular to the sanding disk, the ends will be perpendicular to the tubes. I hope my explanation makes sense. I use the sander to sand the blank to its final length also.

do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 20, 2005)

Serge,
although this blank is not mine, they are not difficult to make. Cut a couple of contrasting wood blanks on the band saw or whatever saw you have, switch the halves and laminate some contrasting slices between the halves and glue back together. Give it a try. I have made similar blanks to use on the top of the pen and use a single color on the bottom. Show us what you come up with.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Darley (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Don, will do


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 20, 2005)

In this type jig, what needs to be square to the table is the mandrel or bolt, so it sands square to the tube.

What I have been doing is using the disc sander to get close to the tube.  I do this by eye.  Then I use a sandpaper based squaring jig of my own design.  

The beauty of using sandpaper for squaring blanks is that it is REPLACEABLE and INEXPENSIVE.  The downside is that


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep. I see it now.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 21, 2005)

Fred, did you mean that there isn't a downside?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 21, 2005)

Fred probably went looking for this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=1728&SearchTerms=don't+throw+away
(Great search function on this forum, have I ever said that?)


----------

